# Which is Your Favorite Mezcal?



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

We recently had a great thread on Tequila, which seems to be slowing down now. It seems to me that most people who enjoy high-end Tequilas, usually enjoy Mezcal as well. So, I thought I'd ask the question, which is your favorite or top two or three? Also, do you ever eat the worm? Personally, I never eat the worm. However, I am told that when I was a bit younger, that I did in fact, devour a couple one night. All I can say, is that I do not recall that occassion!

I must say, I have two favorites! No matter which one I am savoring, at a given time, it is my absolute favorite. They are:

Del Maguey Santo Domingo Albarradas Mezcal & El RejadorJoven Mezcal

They are outstanding, amazingly complex and in many ways, better that Tequila.

Johnny


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> We recently had a great thread on Tequila, which seems to be slowing down now. It seems to me that most people who enjoy high-end Tequilas, usually enjoy Mezcal as well. So, I thought I'd ask the question, which is your favorite or top two or three? Also, do you ever eat the worm? Personally, I never eat the worm. However, I am told that when I was a bit younger, that I did in fact, devour a couple one night. All I can say, is that I do not recall that occassion!
> 
> I must say, I have two favorites! No matter which one I am savoring, at a given time, it is my absolute favorite. They are:
> 
> ...


I've only tried one and can't say which it was. Didn't even realize there were different brands. Don't know what happened to the balance of the bottle and the worm. I intended to eat the worm. I have a college age son and slightly older daughter so it probably went that direction....

Billy


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

i have not tried any yet.
sometime I will find a local place thats has it


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never had Mezcal, but there is a little bar by my place in Baja that serves some homebrewed stuff. Everyone who drinks it acts pretty wacky...good stuff I guess. :r


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had Mezcal a few times but it has always been the Monte Alban stuff that has been on the liquor store shelves forever. I know it is probably the highest volume Mezcal out there, so I don't know if it is a good variety or not. I seem to recall having a worm at the bottom of a shot glass in Tuscaloosa. I didn't have visions or become any more virile, and it did not result in my getting laid that night or growing larger biceps, but at the same time, I didn't chew it. On the bright side, since I've intentionally ingested a worm once in my life, I really don't have to go that route again.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mezcal is kind of an insider drink. By that, I mean that the people who usually drink Mezcal are the ones who enjoy Taquila straight, as a drink to sip and savor. There was a time that there were not many choices when it came to buying a bottle of Mezcal, however, over the last ten or so years, that has changed dramatically. Most large liquor stores now offer at least a dozen or more brands. The Agave flavor that so many of us love in a great Tequila, is even more prominent in a quality Mezcal. IMHO, a few of the better Mezcals, in a reasonable price range $15 to $20 a bottle, are Tehuana Mezcal Con Cusano, El Rejador Joven Mezcal and Monte Alban Mezcal Con Cusano.

If you like tequila and have never tried a quality Mezcal, you must do so!

Johnny


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I've drank lots of Monte Alban. One day sitting at the club drinking it with friends I ate 3 worms.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Monte Alban (sp?)
My father in law had a bottle that was over 20 years old. We opened it up last year and it was amazing. It was so smoky, it reminded me of Laforge.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with the Monte Alban but I also had one that had a picture of a cartoon worm carrying a jug that was pretty good...as far as I can remember.


My worstest hangovers were due to Mezcal.

T


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Have only tried the Cusano and that was quite a few years ago. Was actually gonna try the worm, but it looked more like a caterpillar so I passed. It was quite memorable though.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL...I have had a lot of bad Mezcal :hn


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> I agree with the Monte Alban but I also had one that had a picture of a cartoon worm carrying a jug that was pretty good...as far as I can remember.
> 
> My worstest hangovers were due to Mezcal.
> 
> T


I think the one with the cartoon is Gusano Rojo. I agree only hangover worse is Champagne...

Found it: http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?sku=00000007692&N=168+166+40+4294961953&area=spirits&bhcp=1


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

The one we had at the night club I used to work at. We ordered 12 bottles, sold 2 shots (2 fl oz.) and comp'd (drank free) the rest. We weren't allowed to order it again. We did pretty much the same with absinthe.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Who has sampled the green agave wonder Racilla? Back when I partook on a more dedicated basis, this one was an interesting experience.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

tiptone said:


> I think the one with the cartoon is Gusano Rojo. I agree only hangover worse is Champagne...
> 
> Found it: http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?sku=00000007692&N=168+166+40+4294961953&area=spirits&bhcp=1


Yup! That's the one.


----------

